# I Can't Get "Browse" to Work in Komplete Kontrol



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 4, 2018)

Starting yesterday, when I push the Browse button on my Komplete Kontrol keyboard, the instrument window doesn't come out.

If I load up an instrument using the mouse, 

all the light guides work
the correct info comes up under the 8 knobs and I can control the instruments
the keyboard works.

But when I push the browse button in Komplete Kontrol Standalone the new window doesn't come out. What does happen is there is a light blue outline around KK. So, some message is getting through, just not the right one. Nothing happens in Cubase, though. 

Without the window, I can't browse presets by turning the big knob

The Cubase setup indicates that output is inactive on Komplete Kontrol. Not on the DAW control, which works fine. 






Any advice for me? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

I have the latest version of KK and the latest firmware. And of course it worked fine until yesterday. I did a system restore on my Windows computer to a few weeks ago.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 4, 2018)

You surely are far more familiar than I. 
On Win10 Pro here and was reminded, when searching for other solutions, to load KK _Standalone_ version and Scan before going on to DAW. Likely you are already well past that point …...

Hope you get going easily.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 4, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> You surely are far more familiar than I.
> On Win10 Pro here and was reminded, when searching for other solutions, to load KK _Standalone_ version and Scan before going on to DAW. Likely you are already well past that point …...
> 
> Hope you get going easily.


Yeah, I did try this. Now I'm exploring recent software additions to see if I can find a conflict.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 7, 2018)

Eventually I did a System Restore really far into the past, long before I had any problem with Komplete Kontrol. And that fixed it. 

If you're on Windows 10, I'd recommend checking how much memory you've allocated for System Restore. If there's not much, it will only keep one restore date. I like to set restore points often, and in this case, it saved me.


----------



## YserC (Mar 21, 2018)

Sounds like you may have had it on Hardware Browsing mode?
If you go to Edit/Preferences/Hardware/Navigate you can choose whether pressing browse pops the On Screen Overlay up, or whether browsing is done from the HW (in which case you use the screens and 8 knobs to select filters/load sounds.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 21, 2018)

YserC said:


> Sounds like you may have had it on Hardware Browsing mode?
> If you go to Edit/Preferences/Hardware/Navigate you can choose whether pressing browse pops the On Screen Overlay up, or whether browsing is done from the HW (in which case you use the screens and 8 knobs to select filters/load sounds.


Thanks! I never checked out that page before. On my computer, it's locked, so I can't change anything. Could the features on that page be only for the MK2 controllers? It would be nice to be able to change the velocity scaling. Do you know if there's a way I could unlock it?


----------



## YserC (Mar 21, 2018)

AFAIK options there should only be greyed out if you don't have the Keyboard connected.
The MK2 only does HW browsing (I think) so that option shouldn't affect it.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 21, 2018)

I connected the keyboard and I was able to get to access that page. Certainly, if I have this problem again, I will check out that page. Thanks! @YserC


----------

